# What materials are safe for filter/sponge materials?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Other then going to a LFS I'm wondering what is avaliable at the local Can.T/Home D/Rona/Lowes/Home Hardware (tho Can.T and Home Depot are very close to me) that can be safe for use as filter material? 

Also I was thinking of enlarging the biofilter by redoing the tank and putting some sponge or very porous filter material under the undergravel filter for more culturing of the beneficial bacteria surface area. 

Are furnace filters safe for use?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

most kinds of things will either decompose or have been treated with one chemical or another. if you have an undergravel filter and want to increase your biofiltration you can get a stronger powerhead and a deeper bed of gravel, since the gravel is the bio-material rather than a sponge. i just use aquaclear sponges in all my filters, cut to the size and shape i want, if you are running an hob or anything with carbon in it you can take that out and replace it with sponge. oh, i read before that people use those plastic pot scrubbies as bio-media in sump filters or ceramic peices. just be very, very sure it is not treated or coated with anything that may leach into the water.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> most kinds of things will either decompose or have been treated with one chemical or another. if you have an undergravel filter and want to increase your biofiltration you can get a stronger powerhead and a deeper bed of gravel, since the gravel is the bio-material rather than a sponge. i just use aquaclear sponges in all my filters, cut to the size and shape i want, if you are running an hob or anything with carbon in it you can take that out and replace it with sponge. oh, i read before that people use those plastic pot scrubbies as bio-media in sump filters or ceramic peices. just be very, very sure it is not treated or coated with anything that may leach into the water.


More gravel = more weight and weight is an issue for me. I may be going Starsuns's route with a external filter and pulling out the gravel and using that gravel overhead of the bare bottom tank and grow my cirlantro/rosemary/lettuce there and have the water drain back into the tank.

Tho on that filter material other then the scrubbies what other home improvement stores material works?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*bump*

Anyone use air filter materials before? I forgot where I put that filter then I found in the house but I think it was for the furnace (not the boxy ones but more just the raw sheet material).

Blueish color but very airy/fluffy.


----------

